# Browning Medalist



## StingrayC6 (Sep 5, 2010)

Just picked up a Browning Medalist. Need to switch the grips over to left handed. Tried to remove by sliding down and back away from frame but getting stuck on something. Anyone know the trick to remove these grips or know of a website with video ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ZLDRider (Jan 6, 2015)

Did you ever get the grips switched over?

If so, would you be interested in selling your right-handed grip?

Email: [email protected]


----------

